# Girlies



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Gorgeous girlies .... And I love Lola's collar!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I love Nina but Lola is to die for

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Skyesdog said:


> Gorgeous girlies .... And I love Lola's collar!


Nina has the same one in green!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> I love Nina but Lola is to die for
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


Lola is flattered!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aww Lovely photos 

xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Mairi...I'm trying to compensate for being a bad mummy on Nina's first walk and not taking photos!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Perfick ..... Lovely girlies x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Mairi...I'm trying to compensate for being a bad mummy on Nina's first walk and not taking photos!


Yes you're doing ok all things considering 

Nina (or Lola) has the same bed as Molly 

xxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I was in Lomdon this weekend ...went to Harrods Pet Kingdom...Blimey!!!

Some prices for beds etc... 

They also have litters....not sure where they come from. 

There was this wee bulldog puppy alone behind viewing glass...£8000!!!!  

Sorry to go off on a tangent...just talking about Ninas bed!!! 

xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Did you buy him Mairi ????


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> Did you buy him Mairi ????


The bloke next to me said he wouldn't give them £8 for him 

Poor wee soul sat there alone whilst everyone gawks at him 

Karen do you know where they get their litters from?

They had a notice up saying they would be having cockapoos and cavapoos soon...

xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> I was in Lomdon this weekend ...went to Harrods Pet Kingdom...Blimey!!!
> 
> Some prices for beds etc...
> 
> ...


I got that as an out of crate one for both of them..not a bad wee bed! They do lie on it but prefer the sofa! Nina got herself up on the sofa today! 

I was in Harrods in Feb and they had shihtzus for £4000 and a woman bought one and just walked out with it on a lead. Was the oddest set up ever! The groomers looked good though and the groomers had their own dogs with them which was nice. I felt sorry for all those pups being ogled behind the glass though.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I've heard they don't use the best breeders. I could be wrong!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Molly's bed is in her crate...perfect fit for it. 

I would buy Molly a lovely bed but she'd just hop up onto the sofa too!! 

Yeah the groomers did look nice, I think that's where Miss Darcey goes... Was looking for her in Chelsea today 

xxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> I've heard they don't use the best breeders. I could be wrong!


I didn't read the small print below the list of litters...

All a bit strange to me...

xxx


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Ah the lovely Miss Lola and the nymphly Nina. Just love them


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Molly's bed is in her crate...perfect fit for it.
> 
> I would buy Molly a lovely bed but she'd just hop up onto the sofa too!!
> 
> ...


Yeh, I will probably put that in Nina's crate when she's a bit older. Mind you she has vet bed, crate liner, faux sheep skin and fleece blanket.. Like she needs anything else


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> I didn't read the small print below the list of litters...
> 
> All a bit strange to me...
> 
> xxx


Yeh... I think so


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Very sad I've no idea where they get them from . Poor things there on their own no mum or siblings ..horrendous, probably just another accessory for some folk


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh miss Nina will need her 'layers' come winter time 

xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> Very sad I've no idea where they get them from . Poor things there on their own no mum or siblings ..horrendous, probably just another accessory for some folk


The Shih Tzu's were so little.. The woman made a fuss over choosing one, then chose a diamanté type collar and lead and walked out of the shop with this little mite. I was


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> Very sad I've no idea where they get them from . Poor things there on their own no mum or siblings ..horrendous, probably just another accessory for some folk


Absolutely....

Socialisation....ZERO 

I wonder what age they take them into the store at? 

Maybe I'm completely wrong and its a very established reputable set up given where it is, but it just screams alarm bells on so many different levels 

Maybe someone else will be more in the know...

xxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> The Shih Tzu's were so little.. The woman made a fuss over choosing one, then chose a diamanté type collar and lead and walked out of the shop with this little mite. I was


Poor wee things...and £4000??!! 

That's shocking...

xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I would love someone to come on and tell us otherwise. I would love to hear that the pups and mums best interests are at the centre of what they do.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Bliss!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh dont they just adore their home comforts...

Its a dogs life right enough....

xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Just reading about the pets in Harrods - shocking!! I thought pet stores like that we're done in this country, and the price tag...... Criminal!
Just goes to show some people really do have more money than sense.
I wonder why they are so much..... If you pick up their paws, I wonder if it has the Harrods logo on them like their bears!!?? 
Many years ago I know they used to sell very exotic animals, like large cats (lions etc)


----------

